# Datenaustausch per IP



## duddel123 (25. Aug 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ist es prinzipiell möglich per Java Daten von einer IP zu holen, an die ein anderer (andere Software) Daten geschickt hat!! Dabei ist darauf zu achten, daß der andere Teilnehmer nicht auf der Java Platform arbeiten wird. Also der externe Austausch mit  Daten...

g duddel123


----------



## thE_29 (25. Aug 2004)

du kannst ja mit ftp programmen reagieren oder irc clients in java machen, also isses egal ob der andere in java oder in c seine dateien schickt, nur abfragen musst du sie halt richtig!

Oder willst du eigentlich die Daten klauen? also jemand schickt von A nach B und du bist C und willst sie holen?

oder A von B, wobei A = Java, B = C oder sonstwas?


----------



## duddel123 (25. Aug 2004)

ne klauen will ich da nix.

Ich werde Sensorik Daten (in .txt Form) wohl aus der Software "Winfact" bekommen und das muß allerdings stetig und zeitnah passieren, mir wurde nur als Tip auf dem Weg gegeben, daß es über IP funktionieren könnte. Aber mehr als Server-Client javaTOjava Literatur finde ich nicht! Leider!

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Daten die ständig auflaufen per IRC zu handlen sind. Hast du da Erfahrung???


----------



## thE_29 (25. Aug 2004)

du musst halt wissen über welchen Port sie kommen, dann könntest du mit datagramsocket arbeiten


----------



## meez (25. Aug 2004)

Dein Problem hat nichts mit  Java zu tun, sondern mit Protokollen...


----------

